# Perth, Australia - Half Fantails



## mixedbreeder (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got a plethora or pigeons - I need to find homes for about 5 - 10 approx.

They're all mixed breed - half fantails - my goal is to produce coloured fantails and I'm just about there I think - just waiting for some eggs to hatch.

A few of them are dark but various in colour and pattern - the result of a white fantail and a 'normal' coloured pigeon which has reversed feathers on the back of its head.

A few of them are mostly white with various speckles of colour - the result of a white fantail and a grizzle (black and white patterns with a few tinges of bronze)

I believe half fantails can produce full fantails but am waiting for evidence to hatch!

I have to reduce numbers as my wife is fed up with poop all over the back verandah!!!

If you're in the perth region and you're interested then let me know - if in other places in australia and shipping is allowed (and not too expensive) then I'll go halves in shipping costs.

Cheers,

Ant
(mixedbreeder)


----------



## ant4 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have been trying to contact you but I don't seem to be doing something right.
I live in Perth W.A. and would be interested in some of your overstock of pigeons.
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thankyou Ant.


----------

